# So quiet today, only four jobs, how is every one going ?



## Imoverit🤷🏻♂️ (Jun 3, 2021)

Is it dead quiet everywhere or only Casey area ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

My day was pretty hectic.


----------



## Imoverit🤷🏻♂️ (Jun 3, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> My day was pretty hectic.


What area are you working today ?


----------



## Imoverit🤷🏻♂️ (Jun 3, 2021)

Imoverit🤷🏻‍♂️ said:


> What area are you working today ?


I also noticed your in the USA, but hey glad your showing interest in a city thousands of km from where you living and working lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Imoverit🤷🏻‍♂️ said:


> I also noticed your in the USA, but hey glad your showing interest in a city thousands of km from where you living and working lol


Well, you did post in a main forum dedicated to the topic of Ratings rather than in the Australian forum. By doing so you invited global comments


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Imoverit🤷🏻‍♂️ said:


> I also noticed your in the USA, but hey glad your showing interest in a city thousands of km from where you living and working lol


This forum has members from allllllll over the United States, UK, Canada and Australia. We occasionally have members from some other countries pass through but those 4 countries constitute the majority of our membership.

The main forums, such as the one you posted in are frequented by that diverse set of members. If you are seeking input directly related to your territory I invite you to check out the Australian sub-forums.









Australia


Uber in Oz.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Imoverit🤷🏻‍♂️ said:


> I also noticed your in the USA, but hey glad your showing interest in a city thousands of km from where you living and working lol


Well of course all Americans are keenly interested in what happens in the Casey Area! Every time we think of Australia we think of Casey. It is the most widely known area of Australia here in the states! 👍. Go Casey!!!


----------

